# Normais Climatologicas



## teco (1 Jun 2009 às 00:33)

Viva, alguem pode disponibilizar-me as NormaIS Climatologicas de Elvas e/ou Portalegre (no site do IM so tem temperaturas e pluviosidade, nada de humidade relativa ou radiação solar e ventos...)
Obrigado : )


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2009 às 00:53)

teco disse:


> Viva, alguem pode disponibilizar-me as NormaIS Climatologicas de Elvas e/ou Portalegre (no site do IM so tem temperaturas e pluviosidade, nada de humidade relativa ou radiação solar e ventos...)
> Obrigado : )



Olá e bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *teco*. 

As normais mais idênticas de que disponho são as da Amareleja e de Moura, mas as semelhanças devem limitar-se ao nível da temperatura, porque de resto talvez tenham alguns desvios consideráveis.

Só se outro membro as tiver...

Estás interessado nelas ?

Brevemente devo ir ao IM buscar mais algumas normais, como essas.


----------

